# The Whizzer Photo Thread!



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I know on a few other sites they have whizzer photo threads so I thought we should do one here. I am going to post a bunch of photos I found and ask that you post pics of your whizzer(s) and if I post a pic of yours tell us. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a few more.......


----------



## racie35 (Aug 24, 2015)

3 above are whizzer powered Martin Roadrunners..the purple one is whizzer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 24, 2015)

You know I like those roadrunners. Here is another pic of a whizzer.......


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 24, 2015)

More.........


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Latest Whizzers*

Illinois Whizzer Club


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 25, 2015)

i like the road runners to !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 25, 2015)

My fathers Whizzer at Hershey in 1989 and a Cantilever Frame Columbia Whizzer he made for someone years ago.













I still have the Green Whizzer and it lives in the entryway of my house.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice bikes MrColumbia. I am in the process of restoring a 47' h whizzer for my grandfather. If you want to see it check out my whizzer motorbike restoration thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 25, 2015)

Black is beautiful


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

Pics again!!!!!!!!







I think it would be cool to have one of these model d's in your personal collection but not many are left. I may be buying a model d engine and gas tank but don't know. Please post pics.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

Please post pics if you got a whizzer!


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 27, 2015)

Someone requested these photos again so here they are.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks schwinnderella for posting the pics here for me. Here are a few trikes.....


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Aug 28, 2015)

*1949 24"Schwinn Whizzer Custom*

I've owned this bike since 1988. Socal Whizzer guru Fred Kohenke modified a boys Schwinn 24" canti frame for me and i added 24" S-10 fork and repro fenders. J motor with 7/8 valves, roller crank, cd ignition and 18mm Mikuni carb. Big brake stops in a hurry. Fun bike to ride.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 28, 2015)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> I've owned this bike since 1988. Socal Whizzer guru Fred Kohenke modified a boys Schwinn 24" canti frame for me and i added 24" S-10 fork and repro fenders. J motor with 7/8 valves, roller cam, cd ignition and 18mm Mikuni carb. Big brake stops in a hurry. Fun bike to ride.View attachment 234467




Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

More pics? Yep more pics!..........


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 30, 2015)

1951 Whizzer 'Special'.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

More...........


----------



## racie35 (Aug 31, 2015)

Next, start a thread for whizzers that actually get used.  These boxes pictured above get as much use as most of these bikes.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone know about this one? Looks like a new edition motor but it also looks old any input appreciated. I also thought it may have been one of the experimental whizzer's with a transmission.


----------



## DirtNerd (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my garage


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 1, 2015)

That is truly awesome to see that happy face!Hopefully my grandfather will be just as happy! Thanks dirtnerd!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally found a couple pictures of a bike with a dual exhaust I could post......


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 13, 2015)

Another dual exhaust pic I found and I really like the way this bike looks. It also has a weber head and custom cam according to another fourm......


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 26, 2015)

Luxembourg Whizzer's........


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 26, 2015)

The green Luxembourg above was special done with a 3 speed transmission from the factory and has a chain drive to the rear wheel.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> The green Luxembourg above was special done with a 3 speed transmission from the factory and has a chain drive to the rear wheel.




i reelly like that green one its super nice !!!!!! thanks for putting thees on whizzer  from bicycle larry


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 26, 2015)

No problem bicycle Larry! If anyone has anymore whizzer pics please post. Thanks


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2015)

*whizzer photo thread*

here is some from memory lane swap meet over the years that were there!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks bicycle Larry. I'm digging the sportsman!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2015)

Must motorize EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2015)

*1952 WZ Shcwinn frame Whizzer NOS*

No still photos of my Whizzer, but here is a little clip of it at the Art Center College of Design Classic in 2013. Please forgive the ads at the beginning for the Firearms Guide, but it's a good look at this bike. It has the Schwinn WZ frame with 700 motor. Motor and kit was NOS boxed and has never been fired.

Here is the YouTube vid:

https://youtu.be/2GpGuM6rx0M


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2015)

*1952 WZ Shcwinn frame Whizzer NOS*

....


----------



## Chopper Dave (Oct 6, 2015)

*Whizzer Works Flyer*

Chassis #2 from Pat Dolan @ Sportsman Flyer


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 16, 2015)

Where did you get the paint??   What is the mfg and paint code.  Outstanding Whizzer.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 16, 2015)

Where did you get the paint?? What is the mfg and paint code. Outstanding Whizzer.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 28, 2015)

Been a while since any new pics so found some to post..........


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow...that yeller one is even kooler than a "Cheeto" bike....


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah it is cool! My favorites are pics 1, 3, and 5.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 29, 2015)

Pacemaker pics.......


----------



## mikecuda (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you post more pics of the red and silver tank whizzer.  Can I see the front and back fenders.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry found that pic online and that was the only one I saw. As I said before I don't own any of these bikes I just pulled the pics offline.


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 19, 2015)

One of my favorite pics (Hershey a few years back). 
Restored by Don Patzalek. Whizzer MB351 'Special':


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Not many pics so if anyone has more please post!


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 21, 2015)

My original 1948 WZ:


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks again whizzerick! Also do you have any repop engine test stands you'd sell. I would like to make a setup like the service bulletin you posted awhile back.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

1948 factory whizzer roadmaster and 1945 and reinlisted in 53 simplex model m paratrooper.


----------



## squeedals (Jan 6, 2016)

Built from scratch........


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 6, 2016)

My Father (Mr Columbia ) in 1946 with his Whizzer on it's first bicycle and then at a show years ago on it's third bike. Bottom is me back in the early 1980's with my WZ at a show.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 6, 2016)

A loop frame that I owned for a few years that was supposedly used on an all Whizzer racing circuit in Vermont. I never did get it running and sold it at Hershey decades ago.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 5, 2016)

View attachment 292316 View attachment 292315
1949 Schwinn Whizzer that is just about finished.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 16, 2016)

2001 Pacemaker II and 2003 Panther 






Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 16, 2016)

Here's a neat find from online!


 
Also, some pics of mine before being torn down to get ready for paint and the fender bling (Thanks to Ray Spangler


----------



## mason_man (Mar 19, 2016)

1950 Whizzer Pacemaker
Last year for the loop frame. 





Ray


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's my Frankenwhizzer.... got it off Craigslist from a guy in New York. Had it shipped to a friend in Seattle drove down to get it. It came with cool stuff such as the Bilite system, fender bumpers, rocket lights Did a full restore, Quentin Guenther redid the motor (awesome work!) Changed the fork to a Columbia fork because I felt it would be easier on the frame absorbing shock. Frame is Elgin that has a back yard weld job on the bent bottom bar. Still have to put the Bilite system together, but it runs great!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 30, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> Here's my Frankenwhizzer.... got it off Craigslist from a guy in New York. Had it shipped to a friend in Seattle drove down to get it. It came with cool stuff such as the Bilite system, fender bumpers, rocket lights Did a full restore, Quentin Guenther redid the motor (awesome work!) Changed the fork to a Columbia fork because I felt it would be easier on the frame absorbing shock. Frame is Elgin that has a back yard weld job on the bent bottom bar. Still have to put the Bilite system together, but it runs great!
> 
> View attachment 300042
> 
> ...




I have seen this bike before and would like to say thanks for the pics. This was the inspiration for the extras on mine!


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 30, 2016)

No worries.... In retrospect i wish I had found a WZ frame, or some other Whizzer specific frame and moved everything over. Tolerances would be much better and it would  be a lot more practical to maintain...


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 31, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> No worries.... In retrospect i wish I had found a WZ frame, or some other Whizzer specific frame and moved everything over. Tolerances would be much better and it would  be a lot more practical to maintain...




If you don't mind me asking, are those running lights on the rear rack in the old pic? Also what made you leave of the fender ornament? Very nice bike though! It is very sharp with the fender accessories!


----------



## Whizzerick (Apr 1, 2016)

I believe they are accessory Whizzer Rocket Lights:


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 2, 2016)

yes they are running lights. I think they are called "Rocket Lights" and I believe I saw an old ad for them somewhere as an accessory for Whizzers. I left off the fender ornament because it's actually a car hood ornament and it weighed so much. That with the fender bumpers meant a ton of weight on the fender and it would shake and vibrate like heck.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 2, 2016)

Whizzer did have running lights but I think that fender ornament was Whizzer too. Here's their catalog page and I thought you had the swan. I have the ram on my Whizzer.


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow, that's cool! i still have the ornament in my garage! It's darn heavy! AS I mentioned, the original frame was dubious but it was loaded with Whizzer accessories.. the Bilite generator, headlight and tail light, the Rocket lights, the front and rear bumpers, now the fender ornament..... maybe I'll revisit putting it back on... did I mention it was heavy?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah they are pretty heavy! They look neat though!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 5, 2016)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Please post pics if you got a whizzer!



Grand daughter plus S10


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 5, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> Grand daughter plus S10
> 
> View attachment 302483
> 
> ...




As usual nice bikes Ray! Have to call you again soon!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 13, 2016)

My friend died and his widow wanted me to take care of his ride.  It has a 700 engine and needs work.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 13, 2016)

This is a new old stock Schwinn frame with Wald fenders.  I wanted something different.  This picture was taken to show how to use milk crates with wood tops as a hoist to put Whizzers together and change tires on any bike.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's a whizzer service bulletin on a rare whizzer parts cabinet:


Here's another whizzer bulletin on an engine test stand:


 
Here's a pic of a weber head on a whizzer pacemaker:


----------



## locomotion (May 29, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Someone requested these photos again so here they are.
> 
> View attachment 234237
> 
> ...




Wow, amazing, can you give me the measurements for both NOS straps


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> If you don't mind me asking, are those running lights on the rear rack in the old pic? Also what made you leave of the fender ornament? Very nice bike though! It is very sharp with the fender accessories!




They're Electroline Torpedo Parking Lights:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-pair-electroline-torpedo-running-lights-whizzer.87385/


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 21, 2016)

Thought this was a pretty nice bike!


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

47 Colson Whizzer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 10, 2016)

Found some neat pics so thought I'd post! Here ya go.......


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 10, 2016)

One more double engine! Here she is..........


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 6, 2016)

That's just beautiful... Late Pacemaker with a 700(?) engine.


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

Going thru some pics and this is a Whizzer ride in the late 80's early 90,s in Newport Beach, recognize anyone, 2nd pic my daughter and she is 24 now and I still drive that truck


----------



## RedRider48 (Dec 11, 2016)

Tail lights on my '48 Whizzer on a Viking Frame


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

It's Whizzer:30 somewhere in the world. Fire em up!!!


----------



## dsweidman (May 6, 2017)




----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

I thought I should throw my grubby Whizzer into the mix...    You guys have some really nice motorbikes.


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> I thought I should throw my grubby Whizzer into the mix...    You guys have some really nice motorbikes.
> 
> View attachment 468333
> 
> ...



still looking for the grubby bike... no luck.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 26, 2017)

bricycle said:


> still looking for the grubby bike... no luck.



Here's my maintained but unrestored Whizzer.


----------



## bike (Jul 27, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> Here's my maintained but unrestored Whizzer.
> 
> View attachment 650669
> 
> ...



Great bike buy why the early headlight? Not a jab, just wonderin


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 27, 2017)

bike said:


> Great bike buy why the early headlight? Not a jab, just wonderin



Just an old light I picked up at swap meet. I liked the way it looked and wanted to put it into use.
Kevin


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 8, 2017)

Whizzer collection at hartville show


----------



## Pistelpete (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 14, 2017)

barn find rare 1952 pacemaker, im not restoring it just replacing the bad and making it safe and dependable


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2017)

1946 model H.


----------



## Steve Carlson (Feb 13, 2018)

mrg said:


> Going thru some pics and this is a Whizzer ride in the late 80's early 90,s in Newport Beach, recognize anyone, 2nd pic my daughter and she is 24 now and I still drive that truckView attachment 394483View attachment 394484




I see Don Maxwell 2nd from right in that photo.


----------



## JKT (Jul 1, 2018)

this one isn't mine but for sale in Oregon. Model F engine


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 7, 2018)

1948 Original that got stored away in 1952. Bought it from a Peoria estate in 2008. Fired it up, rode around the block and parked it.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2018)

I finally after 4 years get to add my bike to these pictures!


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 12, 2018)

Here are my two , hope to add a pacemaker soon


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2018)

The after Thanksgivings ride, 2018.


----------



## Henryford2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Work in progress. H engine on Monark Firestone Super Cruiser


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 4, 2018)

Couple of my Whizzers


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 4, 2018)

When the Air Force made me take a motorcycle class to ride my whizzer.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

My daily driver


----------



## Henryford2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Great job shoehorning the Whizzer in a straight bar frame. Good thing you don't have a high fin head on that engine! What model/brand is the seat? Thanks


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 14, 2019)

Messenger


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice....  i love the frame  combo whizzer i ride  i have had my  bike since I was 15 . I'm 53 now western  flying


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2019)

Weird combo bike, looks like a WZ frame, monark headlight, JCH rack all turned into a Hoppy bike, why not start out with a Rollfast if your making a Hoppy?


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 23, 2019)

My 1950 Straight bar Schwinn with the new engine. Wish it was the original Whizzer engine....


----------



## kunzog (Sep 15, 2019)

My 1947 Schwinn WZ


----------



## Tom Hand (Sep 15, 2019)

WOW!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2019)

1946 model H.
Schwinn, Majestic.


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 7, 2020)

Here is my project


----------



## Tom Hand (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh man that is fantastic!


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Dpigg (May 4, 2020)

Got mine done finally


----------



## blincoe (May 4, 2020)

1948 Whizzer (took me 2 years to complete it) I’m glad it’s all done, very nice to ride.

Thanks to Ron Houk, Bob U & John Koehnke!!


----------



## blincoe (May 5, 2020)

Forgot to mention @TWBikesnstripes 

thanks again Tom!!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2020)

I went for a ride with some like minded enthusiasts yesterday, and one of the guys was on this little gem.


Neat bike, with a lot of cool personal details.


----------



## whizzer1 (Aug 13, 2020)

racie35 said:


> Next, start a thread for whizzers that actually get used.  These boxes pictured above get as much use as most of these bikes.



My model. F on Schwinn cantilever


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2020)

COOL STUFF!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2020)

Here’s one from our ride yesterday.


----------



## bike (Sep 8, 2020)

Thee old crab cooker seems to have reopened!
Nice bikes!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2020)

Last board track Whizzer is the series. All three are in my living room.


----------



## wes holliday (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Tom Hand (Nov 8, 2020)

OH MY GOSH; this is so nice and detailed.


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 10, 2020)

Whizzer tank shelving from Ikea:


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2020)

Here’s a few shots from the ride today.








11/28/20


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 4, 2021)

I went to a local auction today.  This Model H with PA title sold for $2,700 plus buyer premium.   Last time it was on the road 1964.Wow!


----------



## bike (Feb 4, 2021)

Not a whizzer frame or orig paint - that is a strong price!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 5, 2021)

bike said:


> Not a whizzer frame or orig paint - that is a strong price!
> Thanks for posting.



Very strong price.  I looked it over.  It was not a WZ frame.  I actually found two WZ frames years ago.


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 7, 2021)

Here is my ugly survivor.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

squeedals said:


> Built from scratch........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263616



Hi sqeedals. What year is that frame?


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Here's a neat find from online!
> 
> Also, some pics of mine before being torn down to get ready for paint and the fender bling (Thanks to Ray Spangler
> View attachment 296259



Hi motorbike fan, what year is that frame, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## milkman42 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello, I recently acquired a Schwinn Whizzer motorbike. I'm trying to figure stuff out about it. The frames appears to be a 1950's Schwinn? I found a serial number on the bike B86767 and the rims had tubular S2. I'm really stumped about what I got can anyone please help!?


----------



## skeezer (Jun 28, 2021)

Late "H" engine, probably early 1948 with accessory 6 V generator with head and taillight.

Skeezer


----------



## johnny d (Jul 20, 2021)

Love to ride it !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## skeezer (Aug 15, 2021)

Almost done.

Skeezer


----------



## johnny d (Aug 16, 2021)

johnny d said:


> Love to ride it !
> 
> View attachment 1449314
> 
> View attachment 1449315


----------



## johnny d (Aug 16, 2021)

johnny d said:


> View attachment 1463582



Looks exactly like mine !


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 30, 2021)

Went and bought a bunch of wizzers and stuff yesterday, don't know much about them and don't know if my brain has enough room for the info or my house for storage! Probably will move them so someone else can enjoy them, here's some pics.... will be sorting through them and taking more pictures in coming days a































nd weeks! Any help or advice or interest please shoot me a PM! Don't have enough knowledge to post in for sale section yet!


----------



## Thurman (Aug 31, 2021)

Nice score if you bought right. I'm sure there's money to be made. Sort it all and take a ton of photos. Keep it all available in case a buyer needs more info. Photo or write down every serial number on every piece that has one. Decide as soon as you can which ones you want to keep because we'll be most interested in the best. These items sell themselves.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Sep 19, 2021)

Took the time today to get this out and tinker on it a little.  Picked up a WD front brake at last weekends swap, which is a much needed addition. Also need to get a chain guard too. Thanks go out to Tim for working with me on this and showing me how cool these are.


----------



## skeezer (Sep 19, 2021)

What carb are you running?

Skeezer


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Sep 19, 2021)

I believe it is a Mikuni. Though I’m not sure what size.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 12, 2021)

I scored when I got my whizzer and a really scored tonight got a truck full of whizzer parts I thought it was 3 motors in pieces but he ment atleast 3 complete ones and I believe there are ten cases And cylinders I’m excited I have 3 boys so as the get older they will have a whizzer to remember dad by 

those usps boxes are all packed with parts


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Any Schwinn serial number experts out there.
I thought 1947, but now I’m thinking 1946?

Same Whizzer on post #153


----------



## whizzer1 (Jan 15, 2022)

700 series Whizzer kit and many accessories


----------



## MrMonark13 (Feb 17, 2022)

Here’s my current Whizzer project. It’s a 1948 model H on a 1953 Schwinn Packard frame


----------



## Hukah (Apr 4, 2022)

Is there anyplace I can see how the Whizzer triple tree connects to the head tube?
I took mine apart to clean and silly me figured I could remember how it goes back together but I can’t.
I have a ‘48 pacemaker 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Hukah (Apr 5, 2022)

Hukah said:


> Is there anyplace I can see how the Whizzer triple tree connects to the head tube?
> I took mine apart to clean and silly me figured I could remember how it goes back together but I can’t.
> I have a ‘48 pacemaker
> Thanks for your help



It was a long day yesterday I was overthinking poop. I went to get a nightcap and slept on it, came back today and it all came back to me.
she’s put back together now and like new.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## mikecuda (Apr 6, 2022)

On the red Sportsman.  What head set did U use for the head Tube.          THX   Great looking bikes.


----------



## mikecuda (Jul 12, 2022)

My modified 52 Sportsman


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Jul 18, 2022)

From the Coast to the Desert.

View attachment 1665126


----------



## Raceace (Oct 16, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Went and bought a bunch of wizzers and stuff yesterday, don't know much about them and don't know if my brain has enough room for the info or my house for storage! Probably will move them so someone else can enjoy them, here's some pics.... will be sorting through them and taking more pictures in coming days aView attachment 1470033
> 
> View attachment 1470034
> 
> ...



I recognize the house. Do you still have anything you want to sell?


----------



## Raceace (Oct 16, 2022)

After about a 30 year hiatus from the Whizzer hobby, these are some of my finds over the last couple months...


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 30, 2022)

My 1952 Sportsman modified.   A 50 mph machine.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 31, 2022)

Raceace said:


> After about a 30 year hiatus from the Whizzer hobby, these are some of my finds over the last couple months...
> 
> View attachment 1713883
> 
> ...



Alll great stuff.    Price them right.  U will make lots of cashola.


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Oct 31, 2022)

My 51 fully restored, rare factory frame Whizzer. Fully equipped with front and rear drum brakes, custom paint with hand painted pinstripes and embossed tank. Great to ride in the desert, in the fall! Enjoy!


----------



## Raceace (Oct 31, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> My 51 fully restored, rare factory frame Whizzer. Fully equipped with front and rear drum brakes, custom paint with hand painted pinstripes and embossed tank. Great to ride in the desert, in the fall! Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 1723359
> 
> ...



Looks great! Great plate! Where are you located?


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 1, 2022)

Terrible picture but the only one that remains of this Whizzer… months after I was graced with its highly accessorized appearance. It went up in flames with a car collection and another project Whizzer. I wish I had more information on it but I do not. Enjoy.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2022)

Raceace said:


> After about a 30 year hiatus from the Whizzer hobby, these are some of my finds over the last couple months...
> 
> View attachment 1713883
> 
> ...



*............................................................................................

PM sent .... need to talk to you about the crusty black & ivory Whizzer

............................................................................................*


----------



## Raceace (Nov 2, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *............................................................................................
> 
> PM sent .... need to talk to you about the crusty black & ivory Whizzer
> 
> ............................................................................................*



I will call you tonight 👍


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 3, 2022)

I got a new one it has the generator bilite,a 5”whizzer rear brake, schwinn brand front drum brake, the saddle bags are made from a World War II ammunition carrying vest that was cut in half has leather sewn on reinforcements and at least one side still retains the added cover with three buckles to close it , the crazy custom leaf spring seat ,and on top of it all it’s a schwinn wz507 bicycle that the Whizzer kit is in.


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 7, 2022)

Cool whizzer add I found,


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 7, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Cool whizzer add I found,
> 
> View attachment 1727557
> 
> ...



That thing's awesome! I've only got an original, not cut out.


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 7, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> That thing's awesome! I've only got an original, not cut out.



Could be tradeable


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 7, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Could be tradeable



Pm me


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Raceace (Nov 26, 2022)

The Hemet Hurricane! 👍


----------



## Raceace (Nov 26, 2022)

I 







Raceace said:


> The Hemet Hurricane! 👍



Just noticed the belt cover. That's not the hurricane, pretty sure that's Mark! 🤣


----------

